# Where do people post stories the most online now?



## Deleted member 63734 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi! I am curious where to post my novella. I'm not interested in self-publishing it (already working on publishing my novel.) I just want to find somewhere to put this story that I spent some time on. Do people post on wattpad the most or where does one post a story online? It would be nice to just get it out there and see some feedback on my writing which I have not seen in a longgg time. Thank you!


----------



## bdcharles (Dec 8, 2020)

katieemma11 said:


> Hi! I am curious where to post my novella. I'm not interested in self-publishing it (already working on publishing my novel.) I just want to find somewhere to put this story that I spent some time on. Do people post on wattpad the most or where does one post a story online? It would be nice to just get it out there and see some feedback on my writing which I have not seen in a longgg time. Thank you!



Yeah Wattpad I think, though I can't stand the site personally. If you want feedback, just post it here. People generally do up to 3000 word chunks and post their own comments on others' work too.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Dec 8, 2020)

To be clear, are you asking for a place to get critiques on it, so that you can improve it, or just a place to showcase it?

The Fiction Workshop here, which bd linked, is a great place for detailed feedback and critique. It's not accessible to search engines, only to members of this site, so writing posted there is not considered 'published' (therefore, you can publish it somewhere else later).

But if you're just looking to display it, the Fiction Showcase is a better bet. I've never been on Wattpad, but my impression is that here on WF your work may be displayed to less people, but what feedback you do get will be of higher quality. Wattpad you might only get a "Love this!" or "Great job!" -- Here, even in the Showcase, you're more likely to get feedback on _why _it's good (or what didn't work). Another website for writing is Prose. I tried it a few years ago; got some likes/reposts/etc. but no feedback. Seems like the kind of thing that might be useful for networking, not critique.


----------



## PiP (Dec 8, 2020)

katieemma11 said:


> Hi! I am curious where to post my novella. I'm not interested in self-publishing it (already working on publishing my novel.) I just want to find somewhere to put this story that I spent some time on. Do people post on wattpad the most or where does one post a story online? It would be nice to just get it out there and see some feedback on my writing which I have not seen in a longgg time. Thank you!



Hi Katie,

Once WF moves to a new website in January we will also have a new WF blog (similar to WordPress) where members can publish their work. If you can wait until then I will give you access.

As well as the fiction showcase we also have the Multi-Chapter and Collected Works forum


----------



## OatmealMan (Dec 11, 2020)

In the fiction workshop here, is it OK to put out finished chapters but not the whole story?


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 11, 2020)

OatmealMan said:


> In the fiction workshop here, is it OK to put out finished chapters but not the whole story?



I believe so, though you are more likely to receive good critique by posting in bite-sized chunks.
It can be a good idea to post the word count at the start so that people can make an informed choice about whether to read without having to scroll down and check the length.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes, you can post finished chapters, but if it's from the middle of the story, take into account it's harder to critique.

ETA: to the OP - after some brief curiosity-induced research on Wattpad, it appears that Wattpad is mostly romance/erotica or aimed at teenaged girls, since that's the main demographic. So maybe only post there if your work is romance or YA?


----------



## Darren White (Dec 12, 2020)

OatmealMan said:


> In the fiction workshop here, is it OK to put out finished chapters but not the whole story?


Yes you can, but not before you made your 10 posts. You cannot see the Workshops yet, but once the 10 posts are made they will open up for you. Happy writing


----------



## OatmealMan (Jan 3, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> I believe so, though you are more likely to receive good critique by posting in bite-sized chunks.
> It can be a good idea to post the word count at the start so that people can make an informed choice about whether to read without having to scroll down and check the length.


awesome thank you.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 4, 2021)

OatmealMan said:


> awesome thank you.



Please see Darren White's post regarding the 10-post rule - i.e. that 10 _substantive_ posts be made before posting your own creative work.  Just making some honest comments/critique on others' work would be sufficient or joining in a writing discussion.
A suggestion: placing such work in the fiction workshop should protect your first rights as workshop areas are hidden from search engines.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Jan 4, 2021)

I was registered, in Wattpad.
I used it.
I unsubscribed from the site.
Wattpad does not allow you to grow as a writer.
I want to improve.
I started a blog, and I'm slowly copying my stories.
Slowly, I fix them, and correct them.
It will be a long job, but I like it a lot.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 4, 2021)

I only have ever used this forum in the past.

I considered joining Wattpad, but I think that site has a certain type of writing style & appeal. Their stories seem to be largely romance & fanfiction. It seems like a better place for younger writers, and that is fine. I might give it a go one day, but I prefer more old school forum boards.


----------

